# Alpinestars Bionic Neck Support SB - L- Nackenschutz Neck Brace Leatt



## dontheogl (28. September 2011)

Verkaufe meinen Neck Support, absolutes Unikat mit 2012er Decals.
Dazu geibt es noch die zusätzlich erhältlichen A-straps-Tragegurte.

Zustand:
Ist zwar gebraucht, aber nur 5 mal beim Biken getragen, daher noch guter Zustand.
Der Neck Support wurde mit dem neuen, erst in 2012 erhältlichen Alpinestars Neck Support Decal-Kit in rot beklebt, welches ich als Muster auf der Eurobike geschenkt bekommen habe. (Habe am Stand gearbeitet)

Daher auf jeden Fall ein derzeit einzigartiges und stylisches Design!

Lieferumfang:
Alpinestars Bionic Neck Support Größe L mit Decal-Kit beklebt
Serienmäßige X-Straps Tragegurte
A-Straps Tragegurt

Neupreis des Sets (Neck Support + A-Straps)  lag bei ca. 300
Der nächstes Jahr erscheinende Decals-Satz kostet nochmal 40 Euro.

Ab einem Gebot von 230 kostenloser versicherter Versand.

Ansonsten sind die Versandkosten für ein versichertes Paket von 6,90 vom Käufer selbst zu tragen.

Hier der Link:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/400245784489?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649


----------

